# Darn Barbed Wire



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Did I ever tell you how much I hate barbed-wire? Old coiled up, rusty barbed-wire left along the trails up in the hills. Chloe has 8 holes and gashes in her chest and both legs from an encounter with discarded balled up barbed-wire about 20 feet of a hiking trail we use often. 

I swear these two Vizslas will have more stitches then I ever had. Just another week in owning hard charging and fearless field Vizslas. They, nor I would have it any other way.

Hope all the HVF folks are doing well. Bailey is getting stronger every day. 

Happy trails,
Rod aka RBD


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Glad to hear Bailey is on the mend Rod, not happy to hear about Chloe's encounter with barbed wire. Like you, I hate the stuff with a passion.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Hope Chloe has a quick recovery.


----------

